# Flemish/Holland Lop/Dwarf babies



## RoxxRabbits32 (Sep 13, 2015)

I bred a Dwarf/Holland Lop buck to my Flemish/Holland Lop doe. What do you think the babies will look like? She is due any day now.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Sep 14, 2015)

They will probably just look like standard rabbits. Rabbits don't really hold their breed features well once you start mixing them. For example, if you breed two dogs, the babies often have characteristics of both. Rabbits' breed-specific characteristics don't seem to hold more than a generation or two once you cross something else in.


----------



## RoxxRabbits32 (Sep 15, 2015)

Ok thanks!


----------



## Akzholedent (Sep 16, 2015)

They'll look beautiful! ^_^ 

But in all seriousness, these three rabbits are all siblings. The two boys are half lop-half sticky up ears, and the girl (the brown one) looks like a giant wild rabbit with two upright ears. You never know what you'll get.  that's what makes it so exciting! 

View attachment 1442376204825.jpg


View attachment 1442376321278.jpg


----------



## MoonlightBunnies (Nov 7, 2015)

I have two rabbits that i think are mini rex x some kind of lop. One of them looks like a rex but her fur doesnt feel like a rex. The other one looks like an absolute lop with fluffy fur.


----------

